# Source for flexible wire?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a source for really flexible wire somewhere around 24-gauge? I'm down to my last few feet of the Brawa wire I had bought decades ago, and while I have found an online source for more of that, I thought I'd see if anyone here could recommend their favorite source. The requirement is that it be fairly small diameter including the insulation, and really flexible. Ideally it'd be available in a number of colors, too. 

Later,

K


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I purchase most of my electrical components from RAE but some of the cheaper stuff I get from Princess Auto


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

K,

I've bought from these folks (not for train wiring, but for a variety of home flexible wiring). When you get to the website, look for the "Wiring Products" section in the left panel and then the "Wire and Cable" subsection. They have a variety of wiring subsections, gauges, wire combination, etc for a variety of applications.

HomeTech

Rick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

I found microphone wire is pretty flexible. Probably a dying breed, and it only comes in black, but you can always paint it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I found silcone covered ez flex wire at a hobby shop for R/C airplanes. I was looking for larger sizes so I don't know about 24 ga., but I'd check....


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, back when I was interested in TV and radio repair, speakers had voice coils that were made with litz wire, a VERY flexible item. Back then they had cotton braided in with the delicate wires to add strength and were bearcats to solder; had to wrap the ends with a single tiny strand of wire removed from zip cord and then pre-tin before soldering.

Do a search on google for litz wire, some manufacturers mention guage as small as 52; don't know if anyone except an electronics store would handle small orders, though.

Good hunting!

Art


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Alpha has a full line of high flex wire and cables designed for robotics.

Alpha High Flex 

Available from distributers like Allied and Newark.


Craig


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Check any of the electronics distributors for jumper type Cat5 wire. It is stranded and stands up well to a lot of movement.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a local supplier of automatic sprinkler supplies, especially commercial, check them. Small gauge multi-strand wire is used for timer controls, etc., and is used outdoors.


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Atlas has 5-strand coils, and Radio Shack has individual rolls. Both come in colors. 
https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/items.asp?Cc=H04&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Try All Electronics http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Try McMaster Carr online. They have a good search engine too.


----------

